# Is the 350/300 really the poor mans Porsche.



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

It really pisses me off when ever my buddy starts talking about his 300 with a twin turbo, and some asshole just calls it a poor mans Porsche. A car is a car it is what it is. I think Porsche buyers are just pissed off that for half the price there is a car that will out perform there's.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

haha. never heard that expression used, but he clearly doesnt know jack about the Z. heh. I love people that talk out of their ass.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Look at the Z31 and compare it to the body styling of Porsche at the time... Yes back in the 80s that was true... Not today at all.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

porsche boxster? :hehehe:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Let's look at it in another light...
Porsche Boxter = rich bastard's Miata


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

poor man's 911? the cayman. poor mans cayman? miata. Rich man's miata? elise.

Seth


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

porsche's are nice....and loud


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> porsche's are nice....and loud



80s Porsches were heavy tank pieces of shit.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

CALIGULA said:


> It really pisses me off when ever my buddy starts talking about his 300 with a twin turbo, and some asshole just calls it a poor mans Porsche. A car is a car it is what it is. I think Porsche buyers are just pissed off that for half the price there is a car that will out perform there's.


I honestly think that most Porsche buyers could careless. If it bothered them so much, why would they not just buy one? Or two since they're so fucken awesome? There are many sports car poseurs out there that own all makes. Why make the Porsche guys out to be on the losing end of the sports car game? They're good people, just like us. I participate in all their autox events with my Sentra and get treated better than I would hanging out with the import ricer crowd. And lastly, have you ever driven a Porsche? I have and maybe it's just preference but while the 350Z is an awesome car, I'd gladly fork over the extra cash for the Boxster S.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd gladly see the crappy Boxter S be blown off of the planet... 


Got anything else?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I've driven a Boxster S (not the brand new body style), multiple 911s and a 350Z. All are nice cars and obviously the 911 is one of the ultimate track machines. I know many 911 owners and they are extremely friendly people and frankly most will beat the shit our of their cars. It is likely the person calling the Z car the poor man's Porsche had a 944 or no Porsche at all and has never driven a Z car. They have completely different personalities. While the last gen RX-7 was actually called the poor man's Ferrari (it is faster than that gen Ferrari also), this statement was probably just a cracked one.

And IIRC the new Boxster S handles better than any current road car including the Elise.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

How it may handle better than the go-cart Lotus... Still looks play a role in my car decision. And the Boxter is WAY plain for my taste.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I think the poor man's Porsche was the 914.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

asleepz said:


> How it may handle better than the go-cart Lotus... Still looks play a role in my car decision. And the Boxter is WAY plain for my taste.


The Z car has always been bold in styling. The 911 has always been a leader as well although it has not changed since its debut. The new Boxster isnt bad; the older was exceptionally plain.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I remember hearing a radio DJ quoting statistics of what cars get men laid the most and which ones get men laid the least. BMW gets the nod for greatest aphrodisiac, but surprisingly Porsche was ranked dead last. Of course there's no way of knowing if that's accurate, but it sure made me feel better about driving a rusted old Dodge Caravan at the time.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

asleepz said:


> How it may handle better than the go-cart Lotus... Still looks play a role in my car decision. And the Boxter is WAY plain for my taste.


It does look boring I'll admit. Only nice color is red. Most other colors are old guy colors or resale value colors. BTW, have you ever driven a Boxster S? You seem to dislike them but I think that you have been deprived of the pleasure of driving one.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Drove a Boxter once... Not the S.. (From what I saw)

Is there 2 models? I hope so! Because the one I drove sucked... My uncle sold it about 4 months after having it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> I remember hearing a radio DJ quoting statistics of what cars get men laid the most and which ones get men laid the least. BMW gets the nod for greatest aphrodisiac, but surprisingly Porsche was ranked dead last. Of course there's no way of knowing if that's accurate, but it sure made me feel better about driving a rusted old Dodge Caravan at the time.


I've heard this too actually...mind you most Porsche drivers I know are old married men.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i say nope, because the guys that say its the poor mans porche are the ones drivin the old 944's that as slow as mallassis


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Comparing the prices on 944T or 928, and 2nd generation 300ZXTT, I'd say a Porsche is a poor man's Nissan 
Strange stuff, actually, cuz I always thought that poor man's porsches were, in fact, porsches. Like Turbo 944's, 928's, Boxters, and the like. You see, it really hurts the ego of 911/Careera owners when they see another porsche that can hand their ass to them, at about a third of the price. Snobs.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Drove a Boxter once... Not the S.. (From what I saw)
> 
> Is there 2 models? I hope so! Because the one I drove sucked... My uncle sold it about 4 months after having it.


Did he let you take it to a trackday? Only when the car is going all out do you begin to appreciate it's greatness. As for models, there's the S and the non S.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Then it was a non S, and no it was around his subdivison. They have all the roads laid out but only 2 houses. His and his sons.. Everything else is free roam for the moment.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Then it was a non S, and no it was around his subdivison. They have all the roads laid out but only 2 houses. His and his sons.. Everything else is free roam for the moment.


Well that's the problem. The car seems to make no sense until you wind it out. My boss told me to stop driving it like a pussy at last autox and I found out that the car is even more of a monster then I had originally thought. Many people use this car as the benchmark for handling and for good reason. Can't wait to have it again next week!


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> Let's look at it in another light...
> Porsche Boxter = rich bastard's Miata


Ihatethe Miata somuch. Everypersoni ever encountered with a Miata was a priss or a snobby bitch. Now just put a BMW label on that Nazi Rocket and you got something much worse. 
Anyways when i was in one of the Boxters it was nothing what the Z is. 

I am glad so many of you agree with me. TY!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

CALIGULA said:


> Ihatethe Miata somuch. Everypersoni ever encountered with a Miata was a priss or a snobby bitch. Now just put a BMW label on that Nazi Rocket and you got something much worse.
> Anyways when i was in one of the Boxters it was nothing what the Z is.
> 
> I am glad so many of you agree with me. TY!


You've been in one, you just haven't really driven one (at least not in a proper way). Nor have you driven a properly setup Miata with say 245hp (I haven't either but I've seen one flying like a fucking rocket at a PCA autox event so fast I almost had to vommit). The Z is da bomb, true but the Miata and Boxster are excellent examples of what a two seat convertible should be.


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

CALIGULA said:


> It really pisses me off when ever my buddy starts talking about his 300 with a twin turbo, and some asshole just calls it a poor mans Porsche. A car is a car it is what it is. I think Porsche buyers are just pissed off that for half the price there is a car that will out perform there's.


No surprise there. A few years ago, I think Car and Driver called the 1991-1994 Sentra SE-R "A poor man's Mercedes"!


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A PORCUPINE AND A PORCHE???


A PORCUPINE HAS ITS PRICKS ON THE OUTSIDE !


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

ALSET said:


> KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A PORCUPINE AND A PORCHE???
> 
> 
> A PORCUPINE HAS ITS PRICKS ON THE OUTSIDE !


You seem so sure of yourself yet you probably don't even know a Porsche owner. Yes some of them are real poseurs but if you look around this board, you'll find there are plenty of poseurs and ricers to spare.


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

ACTUALLY I KNOW A FEW PORCHE OWNERS , AND TRUTHFULLY I LIKE THEM BECAUSE THEY PAY WELL , BUT THEY DO TEND TO BE PRETTY ARROGANT PEOPLE . SORRY IF I OFFEND ANYONE , JUST MY EXPERIENCE WITH THEM.
I WAS TOLD BY ONE OF THEIR WIVES THAT PEOPLE LIKE THEM DRIVE PORCHES' AND SUCH TO MAKE UP FOR SOME PERSONAL INADEQUACIES.... DONT KNOW ?? 

I AGREE WITH YOU AND LIKE I SAID , JUST MY EXPERIENCE
TRUTH BE TOLD THOUGH MY FAVORITE ONE TO DRIVE IS THE OL' WIDOW MAKER
TAKE THAT BACK, THE 962 WAS MY FAV. BY FAR HANDS DOWN!

ANYWAY , YES I KNOW A FEW


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

WHY ARE WE TYPING IN CAPS?!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Zac said:


> WHY ARE WE TYPING IN CAPS?!


TO LET MUTHAFUCKAS KNOW!
:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> TO LET MUTHAFUCKAS KNOW!
> :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


that you'll get banned soon.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

asleepz said:


> that you'll get banned soon.


Hey, I never started this caps stuff!


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

Alright alright! Sorry about the caps, and yes I remember reading it in the rules Im just used to using caps all day at work. 
Once again I apologize for disrupting everyones forum experience.


I have been known to be a smartass however I am not being one now.I am really glad to have found this forum and thanks everyone for your input


----------

